# Epson WF 7110 printing slow, slow, slow



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Wf71110 with Cobra CIS and inks, CS4 sublimation inks, using ALL Cobra profiles and Presentation matte highest settings on printer and also the polyester presentation matte highest setting on CS6 Illustrator for PC

Is anyone else using these settings and having the prints take FOREVER???

The ONLY reason I got the 7110 was for the better black and faster speed yet even though the colors are definitely better, especially the best black I've had to date, the slow print speed is killing me...

One 13x19 sheet name/number/sponsor logo for softball teams is literally taking over 4 minutes to print...

Is anyone using same settings and having same issues or is anyone using any lower settings and getting deep rich blacks???


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JIMMY34 said:


> I have the Wf71110 with Cobra CIS and inks, CS4 sublimation inks, using ALL Cobra profiles and Presentation matte highest settings on printer and also the polyester presentation matte highest setting on CS6 Illustrator for PC
> 
> Is anyone else using these settings and having the prints take FOREVER???
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you are printing at the top resolution (5760 dpi) causing your slower speed.

For hard goods 2880 should be the rez and for softgoods 1440 should be good enough.

Using the same printer and pigments I can output a full 11 x 17 in 30 seconds at 1440 dpi.


----------



## Ryan2420 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have that same setup for softball drifits. My print outs take about 2-3 min depending on the quality.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

Are you printing wireless or through USB? I know printing wireless can be hit or miss speed-wise depending on you connection.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Doug78 said:


> Are you printing wireless or through USB? I know printing wireless can be hit or miss speed-wise depending on you connection.


Good point, I forgot about that one.


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

Wifi printing can be glitchy.

USB is ok but depend on location of your printer.

I recently experience slow printing with Ethernet connection.
But this only happen on 1 computer sending file to printer that prints super slow. Is like the printer is processing huge amount of info.

but all other computer sending the same file to the printer via ethernet does now show this symptom.


----------



## superninja098 (Feb 24, 2015)

@JIMMY34 did you ever fix this? To print a full color 13 x 19 page for me takes roughly 7 minutes.

I have a Mac, using photoshop cs6, and a epson wf-7110 with cobra inks. Printing over Wifi and USB.

My documents are 13 x 19 at 300 dpi, with my document dimensions at 3900 px by 5700 px.

This is really frustrating


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am now using the Presentation Paper Matte STANDARD setting...my blacks suffer a little but not too much...the biggest issue besides printing time I had was using Beaver TexPrint XPHR paper...with the highest paper setting it was slow and laying so much ink the paper was buckling and causing tiny little runs caused by the exit rollers...they weren't visible until I pressed the paper on the shirts...ruined tons of shirts that way...

I hate the 7110, the beaver paper seems to jam 1 out of every 10 or so prints using tray 1 or 2... annoying as hell and I'm not standing over the printer to feed the top one at a time...


----------



## theworldisours69 (May 8, 2013)

Have you figured out a solution to this? I'm running into the same problem.

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ljn (Mar 6, 2016)

Have you found a solution to the exit rollers leaving marks? I am having the same problem with the 7110


----------



## JIMMY34 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I'm using Epson Presentation Paper MATTE from Staples...I get them when they are on sale 2 for 1 and love the results...no more marks...the Beaver Textprint XP HR paper is bad for the 7110 as far as holding too much ink on top layer of paper and it tends to jam the machine...

I just got the Epson T3270 based on Richard (Cobra Inks) suggestion and after you get profile set and printer settings dialed in you'll never use a 7110 again...


----------

